# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Coral Mole - como fixar na rocha ?

## Leandro_Chaves

Digamos que eu ganhei um "coral mole" mas ele naõ veio colado em nenhuma rocha; como eu faço para "fixar ele na rocha" do meu aquário ? 

Sobre os corais duros, li que se utiliza até "cianoacrilato gel" , mas, no coral mole não achei nenhuma referência !

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Digamos que eu ganhei um "coral mole" mas ele naõ veio colado em nenhuma rocha; como eu faço para "fixar ele na rocha" do meu aquário ? 
> 
> Sobre os corais duros, li que se utiliza até "cianoacrilato gel" , mas, no coral mole não achei nenhuma referência !



Elástico ou palito

----------


## Luis Reis

Sim, um elastico a "prende-lo"`à rocha, eu entao uma linha de costura a volta do coral e da rocha!

Cumps, um abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Digamos que eu ganhei um "coral mole" mas ele naõ veio colado em nenhuma rocha; como eu faço para "fixar ele na rocha" do meu aquário ? 
> 
> Sobre os corais duros, li que se utiliza até "cianoacrilato gel" , mas, no coral mole não achei nenhuma referência !


Boas...

Sim podes na mesma utilizar a Super Cola 3 Gel (cianoacrilato gel) ou então usar o que já te indicaram!

Abraços!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Dependendo do coral, cada um tem seus truques.
Para leather, uso o que aqui chamamos de fita veda-rosca. Fita fina de plastico, coloco o coral junto a uma rocha e passo a fita algumas vezes, sem apertar. Fica parecendo um pedaço de mumia. Em 2 semanas retiro a fita e pronto. 
Mushrooms, uso cianoacrilato. O simples mesmo. basta secar bem. Vale tambem para zoanthus, xenias, colt e semelhantes.


Mauricio

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Dependendo do coral, cada um tem seus truques.
> Para leather, uso o que aqui chamamos de fita veda-rosca. Fita fina de plastico, coloco o coral junto a uma rocha e passo a fita algumas vezes, sem apertar. Fica parecendo um pedaço de mumia. Em 2 semanas retiro a fita e pronto. 
> Mushrooms, uso cianoacrilato. O simples mesmo. basta secar bem. Vale tambem para zoanthus, xenias, colt e semelhantes.
> 
> 
> Mauricio


Olá Mauricio
Os Mushrooms gostam de se deslocar quando não se sentem bem onde estão e tambem quando têm filhotes,por isso não acho boa ideia colá-los.

Leandro
Com uma agulha podes furar o coral pela base em cruzeta à volta da pedra ou rocha que escolheres sem probemas.Usa uma linha vulgar,pois a mesma com a àgua salgada acaba por desaparecer e entretanto o coral já se fixou.
Um abraço e fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Leandro_Chaves

Vieram várias alternativas .... 
Muito legal ... 

Ah, eu li um material ontem a noite na internet e uma solução que foi apresentada e achei interessante, também, é de usar "redinha de frutas" onde voce recorta um pedaço e cobre o coral e prende em volta com um elástico; segundo o artigo, deveria deixar bem "frouxo" (pouco aperto) para dar espaço parao coral se movimentar um pouco e se fixar mais comodamente. O prazo informado foi de 3 semanas para remover a rede e, segundo o artigo, o caral já estará fixo sobre o fragmento de rocha que, pdoerá, agora, ser levado para o aquário e colar na rocha onde pretende que ele se desenvolva. 

Pessoal, 
como tem sido gostosa essa fase de "descobrimentos" e aprendizado ! 

Leandro Chaves

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Leandro
Essa da rede è òptima e conhecida,mas como não tenho fragrário prefiro como disse...cozê-lo e curti-lo na hora...até porque ele fica logo no seu elemento e aí dá para acompanhar a sua evolução sem stress...para o coral e para mim.
Um abração.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Mauricio Foz

> Os Mushrooms gostam de se deslocar quando não se sentem bem onde estão e tambem quando têm filhotes,por isso não acho boa ideia colá-los.
> Jorge Neves


Voce nunca tentou não é mesmo? Voce nunca colou um leather ou mushroom ou qualquer outro que eu citei, tentou?
Porque eu faço isso a muito tempo, muito tempo, a cola não penetra no tecido vivo do animal, é só na "pele" a parte mais externa mesmo. A cola serve como um auxílio temporário, pouco depois, o coral naturalmente adere ao local e consegue se mover tranquilamente, tranquilamente.
bytheway, Não são todos os mushrooms que se movem, tão pouco os que podem ser descolados, se nunca tentou, faça uma experiencia, tente uma vez colar e me diga o resultado.

Mauricio

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Voce nunca tentou não é mesmo? Voce nunca colou um leather ou mushroom ou qualquer outro que eu citei, tentou?
> Porque eu faço isso a muito tempo, muito tempo, a cola não penetra no tecido vivo do animal, é só na "pele" a parte mais externa mesmo. A cola serve como um auxílio temporário, pouco depois, o coral naturalmente adere ao local e consegue se mover tranquilamente, tranquilamente.
> bytheway, Não são todos os mushrooms que se movem, tão pouco os que podem ser descolados, se nunca tentou, faça uma experiencia, tente uma vez colar e me diga o resultado.
> 
> Mauricio


Olá Mauricio

Já colei alguns (muitos) corais moles,não só leathers,mas efectivamente mushrooms,sejam eles de que família forem,nunca o fiz por continuar a pensar não ser a melhor ideia...mas vou exprimentar.
Bytheway...para os mushrooms uso a redezinha.
Um abraço para si.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Mauricio Foz

> Olá Mauricio
> 
> ...nunca o fiz por continuar a pensar não ser a melhor ideia...mas vou* exprimentar*.
> Jorge Neves


Como eu disse voce nunca tentou, não é mesmo? E o fato de voce achar que não é a melhor idéia, não altera o fato de que funciona e que de modo algum impede o coral de se mover. O que me surpreende é que voce nunca tentou e mesmo assim achou a conclusão e assumiu como correto o achometro de que ao colar o coral o mesmo ficaria imobilizado. O pior é que sem experiencia e sem conhecimento, no achometro,  criticou um procedimento corriqueiro utilizado em fazendas de reprodução de corais.
Se tiver paciencia para ler, posso encaminhar vários artigos em ingles sobre reprodução de corais e o uso de cianoacrilato. 
Fique em paz,
Mauricio

----------


## Leandro_Chaves

Mauricio,
eu estou iniciando no aquario marinho agora, mas estou interessado em testar alguns procedimentos agora no começo; considerando que, de fato, eu gahei dois corais moles (um morreu mesmo) mas o outro esta vivo e eu não consigo fixar ele onde eu quero e, para isso, vou usar o cianoacrilato gel ! A minha dúvida é a seguinte:

considere que o coral é um blue mushroon e que teve a "muda" cortada no "caule".... eu devo aplicar o cianoacrilato na área do corte ou ao redor dela ? Li um procedimento para colocar um pouco de cola no local do corte e outro na pedra... aguardar 15 segundos e unir os dois... esperar 1 minuto antes de colocar dentro da água ! Isso procede ? É assim mesmo que se faz ?





> Como eu disse voce nunca tentou, não é mesmo? E o fato de voce achar que não é a melhor idéia, não altera o fato de que funciona e que de modo algum impede o coral de se mover. O que me surpreende é que voce nunca tentou e mesmo assim achou a conclusão e assumiu como correto o achometro de que ao colar o coral o mesmo ficaria imobilizado. O pior é que sem experiencia e sem conhecimento, no achometro,  criticou um procedimento corriqueiro utilizado em fazendas de reprodução de corais.
> Se tiver paciencia para ler, posso encaminhar vários artigos em ingles sobre reprodução de corais e o uso de cianoacrilato. 
> Fique em paz,
> Mauricio

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Mauricio
Se prestar atenção...na minha intervenção quanto a esta situação você não encontra qualquer afirmação minha e sim o que penso sobre a mesma e que nada tem a ver com achometros.Na vida aprende-se até morrer e embora esteja na aquariofilia salgada há bem + de vinte anos,ainda muito tenho que aprender,até porque a mesma não è uma ciência exacta e nada è dado como adquirido,sobretudo para quem como eu lida com corais há bem menos da metade desse tempo.Sem por em causa a sua experiência e com o devido respeito,não tenho o hábito de aceitar o que quer que seja como verdade Universal,pois muitos se têm enganado...mesmo os tidos como "Sumidades". 
Com tudo isto considero a experiência de cada um uma + valia,pois na pior das ipóteses abre-nos + um caminho a essa experiência e è tambem nesse sentido que sigo este Forum,assim como outros...para que com a dos outros e a minha eu cometa o menor número de erros possível.Se feri sua susceptibilidade com a minha intervençao,ficam aqui as minhas desculpas,pois não foi essa minha intenção.
Um abração amigo.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Leandro,
Meu procedimento é simples:
Eu uso uma bancada ou mesa para trabalhar com mais conforto.
Removo o coral da agua e coloco em um recipiente com agua do aquario.
Removo ou separo a base, que pode ser uma rocha pequena por exemplo, se estiver molhada, vou seca-la e somente quando estiver seca realizo o procedimento.
Com um pano seco, coloco a muda de coral sobre o pano e seco o local que pretendo colar, depende do coral e de como foi feita a muda, pode ser no corte ou na base. Ao manipular o coral, esse normalmente perde liquido. Com o local seco aplico algumas gotas. A quantidade de cola, depende do tamanho do coral e da área a ser colada. Imediatamente a seguir coloco tambem algumas gotas sobre a base. Unir as partes imediatamente. Assoprar para ajudar a secar e formar uma película, com isso em menos de 1 minuto já estará em condições de voltar para a agua.
Só isso.

Sr. Jorge, ferir sua susceptibilidade ? Isso é besteira, não estou preocupado com isso.
Como eu disse, o sr. sem conhecer pessoalmente, sem experiencia, criticou um procedimento corriqueiro, eficiente, pratico, seguro, usado por cultivadores e publicado em vários artigos.
Literalmente as suas palavras foram: "não *acho* boa ideia colá-los"
Aqui dizemos que foi no Achometro. O pior não é sua opinião ser baseado somente no "acho", foi transmitir essa informação. Trata-la como verdadeira. Difundir como certa sua suposição.
Não aceitar simplesmente qualquer coisa como verdade universal é saudável. O problema é questionar sem conhecimento, sem experiencia principalmente sem argumentos.
Se o senhor tivesse dito, "olha não me parece a melhor solução, acho que vai impedir o coral de se mover. Vou fazer um teste e depois colocar minha opinião", Eu aceitaria de pronto.
Para mim, um pedido de desculpas é desnecessário, considero o assunto encerrado.

Mauricio

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Ficam mais umas "dicas"

Como tirar mudas de Xênia - 3.22Mb 
Como tirar mudas de Capnella - 2.98Mb 
Como tirar mudas de Leather - 3.97Mb 
Como tirar mudas de SPS (acrópora, montípora, etc...) - 2.91Mb 
Como colar mudas debaixo d'água - 1.53Mb

Estes videos podem ser vizualizados em: http://www.garf.org/

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá amigo Júlio
Muito obrigado por ter colocado no post este enderesso:www.garf.org,onde se explica como tratar e preparar os frags de "Mushrooms".
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Leandro_Chaves

Maurício, 
vi que o procedimento é simples e me parece, de fato, como o já lido em alguns artigos, portanto, já consagrado. 
A única dúvida que ainda persiste, até porque em nenhum lugar veio isso escrito, mas me parece está implícito, é que ".... devo aguardar 1 minuto com o coral fora da água até secar a cola gel ...." e, depois introduzir na água lentamente para não forçar o ponto colado com o movimento da da água, certo ?
Esse 1 minuto que vou ficar aguardando secar a cola, com o coral fora da água, não vai afetá-lo, a ponto de comprometer a saúde dele ?
Eu acretido que, resolvendo essa última dúvida, farei a operação sem qualquer receio. É um coral muito lindo (um mushroom blue) que está com tamanho de uns 6 cm de diâmetro !
Sei que se eu deixá-lo solto se batendo no aquário, vai acabar morrendo, ou, pior, vai encostar em outros corais, podendo provocar até um dano maior em ontros ! Então, vou tentar a operação com a cola (que eu já comprei para isso). Dando certo (no sentido de eu aprender a fazer o trabalho), vou me aventurar mais tarde em "dividir" outros corais e colar para propagar as mudas. 
Eu comprei uma Kenya e veio na mesma pedra vários mush brown, green metalic, etc... e estou pensando em remover alguns e colar em outras pedrinhas para aprender a técnica, já que, todos vieram de "presente" com a compra do que eu realmente queria. 




> Leandro,
> Meu procedimento é simples:
> Eu uso uma bancada ou mesa para trabalhar com mais conforto.
> Removo o coral da agua e coloco em um recipiente com agua do aquario.
> Removo ou separo a base, que pode ser uma rocha pequena por exemplo, se estiver molhada, vou seca-la e somente quando estiver seca realizo o procedimento.
> Com um pano seco, coloco a muda de coral sobre o pano e seco o local que pretendo colar, depende do coral e de como foi feita a muda, pode ser no corte ou na base. Ao manipular o coral, esse normalmente perde liquido. Com o local seco aplico algumas gotas. A quantidade de cola, depende do tamanho do coral e da área a ser colada. Imediatamente a seguir coloco tambem algumas gotas sobre a base. Unir as partes imediatamente. Assoprar para ajudar a secar e formar uma película, com isso em menos de 1 minuto já estará em condições de voltar para a agua.
> Só isso.
> 
> Mauricio

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Pode fazer sem medo, sem susto, absoluta confiança!
É só fazer como falei, cola em cada uma das partes, imediatamente coloca-las juntas. aguarda +/- 1 minuto, assoprando para acelerar a secagem.
Aqui 1 detalhe que eu faço, eu coloco em um recipiente separado, fora do aquario por uns 10 minutos, ou até que eu tenha certeza que esta colado, e só depois coloco de volta no aquario. Num local com pouca movimentação para não forçar.
Já me aconteceu de não secar adequadamente o mushroom e a gota de cola, se espalhar e descolar como uma pele queimada do sol descascando. 

Mauricio

----------


## Leandro_Chaves

Ok, Maurício. 
O procedimento foi realizado; ao final, coloquei uma "redinha" (recortei uma destas de pegar peixe no aquario) e coloquei por cima sem apertar muito, só para impedir a movimentação; engraçado que quando coloquei ele estava todo muchinho e, agora, passadas algumas horas, ele está passando os "tentáculos" por dentro da redinha para ficar para fora .... 
Acredito que, quando eu for retirar a redinha, basta remover ele da água e em segundos ele se recolhe todo e fica bem muchinho, como antes. 

Qaunto tempo (dias, horas, etc.) devo deixá-lo preso com a redinha ?




> Pode fazer sem medo, sem susto, absoluta confiança!
> É só fazer como falei, cola em cada uma das partes, imediatamente coloca-las juntas. aguarda +/- 1 minuto, assoprando para acelerar a secagem.
> Aqui 1 detalhe que eu faço, eu coloco em um recipiente separado, fora do aquario por uns 10 minutos, ou até que eu tenha certeza que esta colado, e só depois coloco de volta no aquario. Num local com pouca movimentação para não forçar.
> Já me aconteceu de não secar adequadamente o mushroom e a gota de cola, se espalhar e descolar como uma pele queimada do sol descascando. 
> 
> Mauricio

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Leandro
Você colou...ou só aplicou a redinha?
Se só aplicou a redinha o tempo para aderir ao substracto que você usou vai de três a quatro semanas e depois disso se achar que a pedra è pequena para ele crescer e multiplicar pode aí sim colar a uma pedra maior.
Se você colou... e como o Mauricio diz...não precisa de redinha,só tem que esperar alguns minutos e não colocar em zona de muita movimentação!!!
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Eu não gosto de usar redinha ou tule, esse é o nome desse pano todo furadinho, justamente por isso. Com o coral manipulado ele se encolhe todo, pouco tempo depois começa a se soltar, inflar e ficar enroscado na redinha.
Boa sorte,

Mauricio

----------


## Leandro_Chaves

Vamos lá .... 
Ontem a noite eu fiz o procedimento como descrito que resumidamente foi:
- secar a pedra
- secar o local onde o coral seria colado
- passei cola em ambos (pedra e coral)
- juntei e esperei 1 minuto ... coloquei a redinha e prendi esta com elástino na pedra
- coloquei no aquário 

Hoje cedo, depois de 12 horas, resolvi soltar a redinha porque percebi que muitos tentáculos estavam se prendendo na redinha... quando tirei o coral da água ele se encolheu todo e tirei a redinha sem problema. 
Acontece que, quando coloquei na água .. ele aparentava estar bem fixo na pedra e, depois de uma hora fui ver ... ele estava boiando ao sabor na movimentação da água ...
Fiquei com receio dele entrar na bomba de circulação e cansado de tentar prendê-lo por meia duzia de vezes ... tomei a decisão de jogar ele no lixo e onde ele está agora não vai mais me encher o saco. Um dia, quem sabe, se eu aprender direitinho essa técnica, pode ser que eu exercite a minha paciência, mas sinceramente, não estou nesse momento. 
Mas tudo bem, não vou perder meu humor por causa disso não ...

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Com esse foi facil de identificar o problema.
Lembra que eu disse que colocava num local separado, antes de voltar para o aqua, é justamente pra isso, pra ver se colou direitinho.
Mas vamos ao erro. 
Um dos dois (rocha ou muda) não estava seco o suficiente. É claro que posso estar enganado, mas minha aposta é no coral. Tem que ficar seco o suficiente para a colar pegar na pele. Se voce fizer sem a redinha e secar direito, coloco minhas fichas em voce!

Tente mais uma vez, não desista.

Mauricio

----------


## Leandro_Chaves

Erro provável ... 
a) a rocha estava bem seca .. tanto que a cola ficou toda nela... 
b) o coral ficou soltando secreção o tempo todo; por mias que eu secava, ele mantinha-se umido. Outra coisa que percebi é que "a cola, colou, mas ele se esforçou para sair e, toda a pele ficou presa na rocha e ficou visivel onde ele perdeu a pele. Eu atribui essa perda pelo fato dele estar no aquário há mais de uma semana sem se fixar em lugar nenhum e, portanto, já estava apresentando "degeneração de tecidos". É um caso para se estudar melhor. 
Desistir ?
Não vou !
Vou tentar de novo ... depois vou comprar um coral barato para testar a técnica ! Inclusive, vou comprar outro para "fatiar" e tentar a reprodução. 





> Com esse foi facil de identificar o problema.
> Lembra que eu disse que colocava num local separado, antes de voltar para o aqua, é justamente pra isso, pra ver se colou direitinho.
> Mas vamos ao erro. 
> Um dos dois (rocha ou muda) não estava seco o suficiente. É claro que posso estar enganado, mas minha aposta é no coral. Tem que ficar seco o suficiente para a colar pegar na pele. Se voce fizer sem a redinha e secar direito, coloco minhas fichas em voce!
> 
> Tente mais uma vez, não desista.
> 
> Mauricio

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Leandro
Vai a este site:www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtbWJ70oy9M - 90K -
Se não conseguires entrar vai ao google e procura "fragging mushrooms" e encontras,assim como outras surpresas,pois tens para xénias;star polyps;etc.
Vai a:www.kaotica.com/frag/diy/shoom - 12k
Aí encontras não só a utilização de cola,mas mais qualquer coisa,ou seja...depois de colares passas um elástico justo qb para não acontecer o que te aconteceu.
E lembra-te que nem tudo o que luz è ouro...e eu só sei que nada sei (perdõem-me o plágio).
Um abraço amigo

Jorge Neves

----------


## José J Correia

boas ja agora qual a super cola 3 gel é que se usa pois temos tantas no mercado

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> boas ja agora qual a super cola 3 gel é que se usa pois temos tantas no mercado


 :Olá:  Jose
Eu uso super cola em gel da uhu e acho que não é preciso deixar os corais secar para eles colarem,basta por mais cola.

----------


## José J Correia

ola Pedro Manuel Tavares a cola é daquelas bisnagas pequeninas?
entao basta por um pouco mais de cola para aderir?

----------


## Jorge Neves

Eu uso da "Coteka" e considero-a excelente.Fora a publicidade (não tenho comissão),vende-se nos Intermarche.Fiquem bem.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> ola Pedro Manuel Tavares a cola é daquelas bisnagas pequeninas?
> entao basta por um pouco mais de cola para aderir?


Eu uso um bocado de rocha seca e rugosa ponho o gel tiro a muda da agua e colo,depois ponho numa bacia com agua do aqua para aderir bem e para não irem residuos de cola para o aquario.Quando tiver bem colado volto a por no aqua num sitio com pouca corrente durante um mês quando o coral começar a crescer podes por onde quiseres.
As bisnagas são das pequeninas e guardas no frigorifico.

----------


## José J Correia

ok muito obrigado pela explicaçao
este pessoal é todo porreiro

----------

